
I saved 15% or more on car insurance by switching my gender - DEFCON28
https://www.reddit.com/r/alberta/comments/8fsqos/i_saved_15_or_more_on_car_insurance_by_switching/
======
larrymcp
But then you'd need to switch your gender back to male if you wanted to save
money on, say, healthcare, clothing, and haircuts.

I wonder if it might all even out, at the end of the day.

~~~
bufferoverflow
Pink tax has been debunked many times. You're not comparing the same products.
Male haircuts are much simpler, male clothing is much simpler, and women's
biogy is different.

If you really think you could make female products cheaper, which women would
still buy, why wouldn't you? It seems like an insane business opportunity. I'm
sure YC would jump on that startup pitch.

